# Glue Label



## iblazed (Aug 17, 2006)

I know this is probably a dumb question but what do you think of taking out let's say a Gildan label on a shirt and crazy glueing your label in its place. Trying to see if I can avoid having to sew the labels on. Thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

iblazed said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question but what do you think of taking out let's say a Gildan label on a shirt and crazy glueing your label in its place. Trying to see if I can avoid having to sew the labels on. Thanks


Kind of gross, and you could glue your thumb to the shirt. And I can't imagine it looking that good at all.

Also, even if you use crazy glue, it will eventually come loose after being washed several times.

It's really not that expensive to have shirts relabeled, but if you don't have the money maybe it is best not to relabel at all. A lot of people just leave the original manufacturer's tag in.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I would not start messing around with labels.
Remember that one of the reasons why labels exist is to let consummers know that the goods they are buying are first quality. Sorta like a Signature by the Brand/Manufacturer confirming such.

Thats why when you buy Second quality goods, the labels are cut or removed.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

iblazed said:


> what do you think of taking out let's say a Gildan label on a shirt and crazy glueing your label in its place.


Sounds crazy, if you'll pardon the pun.

If you were going to do that you might as well just heat press a transfer label into the neck.


----------



## iblazed (Aug 17, 2006)

Solmu said:


> If you were going to do that you might as well just heat press a transfer label into the neck.


I was thinking it wasn't a good idea but to know for sure I knew I had to run it past the good people here. If I put an iron-on on the front of the shirt and on the neckline on the back of the shirt, how do I iron on a label without ruining the other iron ons?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

iblazed said:


> I was thinking it wasn't a good idea but to know for sure I knew I had to run it past the good people here. If I put an iron-on on the front of the shirt and on the neckline on the back of the shirt, how do I iron on a label without ruining the other iron ons?



If you're selling them, you shouldn't be ironing anything on anything.


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

or you might want to try an iron on woven labels


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> or you might want to try an iron on woven labels


I thought woven labels were only stitched on. They make iron on woven labels as well?


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

Rodney,

Yes woven labels can be made with a heat seal backing and they are also made as a self adhesive, but the self adhesives can not be washed, they are like a sticker..... Iron on wovens do work remarkably well !!!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

A glued on label? Ewws, thats gonna be irritating on the neck if done incorrectly.


----------



## iblazed (Aug 17, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> If you're selling them, you shouldn't be ironing anything on anything.


By iron on I meant printing out the design on iron all paper and then heat pressing on to the shirt. Isn't that how most people get started?

I'm going to have to look into those iron on woven labels. Never heard of them until now.


----------

